# "Noise" when playing CD's



## Moel

Hey there

I recently purchased 3 Led Zeppelin CD's, but when I play them on my laptop in any player there is some sort of noise on the tracks. 

There is no problem with any other CD, just these 3. And those 3 play just fine in any soundsystem.

Furthermore I have tried to get new ones from the store, didn't help.

Thanks


----------



## OvenMaster

What kinda noise? Pops? Clicks? Hiss? Buzzing? Distortion?
Does the noise come thorugh the speakers or from the optical drive?
When do you hear the noise, in quiet spots or all the time?
Just to make it clear to others, are you hearing the noises ONLY when you play the discs on the laptop and not a home stereo system?

The more detail you give, the better we can help.


----------



## Moel

The noise is a mix between distortion and buzzing I think. It's only there when I play those 3 CD's on my laptop. It plays other CD's just fine. And those 3 CD's play just find in a regular soundsystem.


----------



## OvenMaster

Without actually being there to hear it, I'd swear that it's vibration of some internal parts, caused by the laptop speakers, but if no other CDs make the noise happen....

Anyone else got ideas?


----------



## bex_

Sorry for bringing up an old thread but I have this problem too and I couldn't find anything else than this on google... haha.

I wanted to put two albums on my iPod, they play perfectly in a cd player and they worked in my old computer, but in my new one (Windows 7) I just hear this buzzing/distortion sound exactly like described.
All my other CDs are playable as well, except these two, so it's not my computer. :/
Any more deas?


----------



## ScottALot

Just to confirm: the noise is from the CD drive physically, not your speakers, right?


----------



## osnola

what albums ^


----------



## bex_

ScottALot said:


> Just to confirm: the noise is from the CD drive physically, not your speakers, right?



Yeah I assume so, since I hear it both when I use the speakers and when I use the headphones...



osnola said:


> what albums ^



lol what kind of difference does that make?


----------



## Nanobyte

bex_ said:


> lol what kind of difference does that make?


The CDs could be playing backward and it's the devil

If it's from the CD drive itself, it could be a combination of the quality of etching and deficiency in tracking of the laser - the laser is having trouble following the track and mechanically hunting.

Are the CDs flat?  Do they show any signs of rubbing on either surface?


----------



## Aastii

bex_ said:


> Yeah I assume so, since I hear it both when I use the speakers and when I use the headphones...
> 
> 
> 
> lol what kind of difference does that make?



I think he meant is it the CD drive making the noise rather than the music itself, which I assume is a no. What format are the tracks in?

If you aren't sure, open them in your media player of choice and there should be an option when you right click a track to see properties, or information or something along those lines which should tell you. 

It will say something like "track1.mp3" for instance, which would be an MP3 file, or it will say "file type (.FLAC)" which would be a FLAC file


----------



## bex_

Nanobyte said:


> If it's from the CD drive itself, it could be a combination of the quality of etching and deficiency in tracking of the laser - the laser is having trouble following the track and mechanically hunting.
> 
> Are the CDs flat?  Do they show any signs of rubbing on either surface?



There are a few scratches on the surface but they were like that when I got them... I don't believe that's the problem since they play fine without skipping or anything in my cd player.



Aastii said:


> I think he meant is it the CD drive making the noise rather than the music itself, which I assume is a no. What format are the tracks in?
> 
> If you aren't sure, open them in your media player of choice and there should be an option when you right click a track to see properties, or information or something along those lines which should tell you.
> 
> It will say something like "track1.mp3" for instance, which would be an MP3 file, or it will say "file type (.FLAC)" which would be a FLAC file



I tried using both iTunes and WMP but I don't see that when I click options... all I get is title/artist/album/you know the regular stuff.

If I right-click the songs from my the DVD-RW-thing in My Computer it says that the files are in .cda format, but I don't know if that's the same thing really...


Edit: I made a short recording of the intro to one of the songs, just so you can hear what the distortion is like, if it's to any help... (it's probably not, but anyway)

http://tinypic.com/r/nesxi0/7


----------



## Aastii

.cda is a format used for audio CD's. Throw in another CD (not a burnt 1, one from a shop), check that that too is in cda and see if you get the distortion on that too


----------



## Albion Boris

There are 2 possibilites. 1 something happened in your software to affect the drive. 2 your hardware stopped working either because a connection to the computer (power or data).


----------



## bex_

This is happening to even more of my last purchased CDs now... ugh. The only thing they have in common is that they're "older", by that I mean that they were released 15-20 years ago, but I don't see how that would make a difference...
I'm gonna try them in another computer and see what happens.


----------



## Aastii

You can just get a replacement DVD drive, they aren't exactly expensive or difficult to install


----------

